# Room temperature pickled eggs?



## eckstg (Apr 1, 2008)

I have read that your supposed to keep pickled eggs refrigerated and not to keep them out to room temperature for longer than 2 hours upon serving.

Yet many places keep them at room temperature for example bars & conveinence stores.

I myself have bought jars of pickled eggs from Sam's club that are not refrigerated and keep them for months at room temperature eating some every now and then.

The ingredients in these are eggs,vinegar,water,salt,fd & c red #40,fd & c blue #1,beet vegetable powder,sodium benzoate, & potassium sorbate.

What or is there a safe way to pickle and store eggs at room temperature at home?

Do the preservative's sodium benzoate & potassium sorbate in the eggs I purchased help the eggs to keep longer or play a hand in the eggs keeping at room temperature?


----------



## Bilby (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome to DC!!  I have only seen pickled eggs still in their pickling solution left on counter tops here - like at Fish and Chip stores.  Maybe it is once they have left the solution they should not be left out for more than two hours.  I keep my pickled veges in the cupboard but wouldn't leave them on a plate for extended periods of time.


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 2, 2008)

I make my own, and keep them in the fridge.  I remember years ago, bars used to have big jars of them on the counter.  They were a popular item, so probably weren't out that long.


----------

